

Why Marketers Fear The Female Geek - MarketerGraham
http://l00p.co/QPBw78

======
Fjolsvith
I'm a geek, but my wife hates that term. She grew up with geeks and nerds
being horribly unpopular and terrorized in school.

I tried to explain to her that its not about what others think of you. Being a
geek is about having an interest in technology stuff.

------
PaulHoule
Call me a geek and I'll rip off your face.

~~~
anonymouse123
I thought it was just me that felt like this...

